
Wikileaks founder Assange reveals his next target: Google - devy
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/10/06/wikileaks-founder-assange-reveals-next-target-google/
======
tdeck
I wish Assange would bow out and stop making WikiLeaks about himself.

~~~
Iv
I wish he had a choice about it.

------
cjbprime
Please don't link to this one. It's a shameful plagiarism of
[http://www.recode.net/2016/10/5/13167726/assange-
wikileaks-h...](http://www.recode.net/2016/10/5/13167726/assange-wikileaks-
hates-google-clinton-leaks-hack)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It looks like they've placed an Editor's Note acknowledging the failure to
credit Recode. But I agree it'd be great if a moderator could swap out the
link.

~~~
cjbprime
FWIW I don't think the note is sufficient. And they didn't even link to the
Recode article they copied!

